# Alarm keeps going off



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi All,
My Mk2 Roadster alarm has gone off twice now in the last week. The first time just unlocking and locking stopped it. This time it took numerous attempts to get it to stop. I even started the car a couple of times to see if that would reset it. Eventually after a series of rapid unlock/lock cycles it stopped.

Then it went off again about 20 mins later and needed a couple of cycles to switch it off.

2 questions
How can I stop it going off (I will be really popular if it goes of again tonight)

What might the problem be - could it be the battery starting to go dead. Sometimes the radio cuts off when the car is stationary after the car has not been used for about a week. It never has a problem starting though which I would have expected if the battery was starting to go South.

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You could try pressing the button(s) on the rear shut face of the door, before locking the car, to isolate the interior and tilt sensors, to see if that makes any difference.

Perhaps the radio cut off is connected? I think that is something indicative of a failing ignition switch but I can't recall atm with certainty.


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

brittan said:


> You could try pressing the button(s) on the rear shut face of the door, before locking the car, to isolate the interior and tilt sensors, to see if that makes any difference.
> 
> Perhaps the radio cut off is connected? I think that is something indicative of a failing ignition switch but I can't recall atm with certainty.


Thanks Brittan, I did try that, but it was in the middle of going off all the time so not sure it actually would have made any difference.

Just about to take it out for a run to see if topping up the battery helps - has been ok for the last hour, but really dont want it to go off in the middle of the night (unlike my Mk1 alarm, this one is actually loud).

Someone on a different topic suggested leaving it unlocked - bit drastic, but I can block it in so it cant be moved.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I wouldnt leave it unlocked unless maybe if it was in a garage.

Not sure how you'd fair insurance wise if some scrote realised it was unlocked and valdalised/ stripped the interior.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

aquazi said:


> I wouldnt leave it unlocked unless maybe if it was in a garage.
> 
> Not sure how you'd fair insurance wise if some scrote realised it was unlocked and valdalised/ stripped the interior.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Would only be a last resort as an alternative to the alarm going off in the middle of the night. Have just been for a blast up and down the Motorway to top the battery up, so hopefully no problem tonight.

Will then get it scanned to see if I can find out why it has gone off - any views on the battery? If the car starts fine - is the battery fine?

Thanks for your advise though.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Open & close all doors, bonnet & boot a few times, possibly a sticky microswitch.
Hoggy.


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Open & close all doors, bonnet & boot a few times, possibly a sticky microswitch.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy, will give that a try tomorrow...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Are the interior lights fading out as soon as you lock it ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> Are the interior lights fading out as soon as you lock it ?
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I think so - haven't checked to be honest.

The alarm is not going off just after I lock it, Went off on Friday (had not been used for a week), went off twice today, still not been used in the last week.

Has now had a 10 mile run and fingers crossed nothing do far (switched off internal and tilt sensors).

Will check though and let you know.


----------



## BMTTS (Jan 29, 2016)

I had this problem once on a road trip to Corsica, kept randomly going off, thought great only when I'm miles away from help!

A couple of days of this I was driving down one of those lovely Corsican roads, the ones where it's single track, mountains, sharp massive jolting rocks one side and absolute sheer vertical certain death the other. Then from somewhere around the back a bloody massive cricket hit me in the back of the head!!

I absolutely sh1t my self!! :lol: So check for the obvious...

Anyway found the problem!


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Have now fitted a new battery to see if that is the problem. The car started much easier than it had been doing (had not even realised it was taking a moment longer to start). SO will see if that fixes the problem.

However I now have a dash full of warning lights - will they sort themselves out or do I need to get them reset by the garage?

Thanks,


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Drive the car and that will extinguish the lights.

There will be stored Gault codes for low voltage which will need VCDS to delete them but no harm in leaving them until some convenient time.


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

brittan said:


> Drive the car and that will extinguish the lights.
> 
> There will be stored Gault codes for low voltage which will need VCDS to delete them but no harm in leaving them until some convenient time.


Thanks very much - appreciate the info (now fingers crossed that it stops the alarm going off).


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

B**lox !!!

Ok - not the battery, but pretty sure it was on the way out anyway.

Off to the garage then.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

So what happened next :?


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

His neighbours got fed up, killed him and torched the TT?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

SAY WHAT?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

missile said:


> His neighbours got fed up, killed him and torched the TT?


 :lol: except that I ask as I am having exactly the same issue, not the battery and it is just random.
Only other clue is the beep does not sound every time I lock it like it used to, this started at the same time a couple of weeks ago.
Even when the beep does sound on locking the alarm can randomly go off.

Did a VCDS and got this reading: cleared all fault coded but this one kept coming immediatly back.

Query is do I just change the ultrasonic sensor or what other diagnostics could I do - any ideas guys thanks, :?

03156 - Sensor for Anti-Theft System (G578) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 161
Mileage: 85939 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.07.27


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd check fuses related to the alarm system as well as the connectors and wiring to the sensor unit. 
My guess is that if there is no communication to the sensor unit, it is seen as tampering with the alarm system. As a result the alarm is going off.

Perhaps it is possible to read measurement blocks from that sensor? If all fails, perhaps swap the sensor or see if a spider is building a web in it :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

TT-driver said:


> I'd check fuses related to the alarm system as well as the connectors and wiring to the sensor unit.
> My guess is that if there is no communication to the sensor unit, it is seen as tampering with the alarm system. As a result the alarm is going off.
> 
> Perhaps it is possible to read measurement blocks from that sensor? If all fails, perhaps swap the sensor or see if a spider is building a web in it :wink:


God thinking - Il check all that, unplug and rep lug etc.

What do you mean by reading measurement blocks?
Is that within. VCDS ?, cheers


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes I would expect VCDS to be able to read the signals that the sensor is putting on the canbus. But I have not have any experience in this area.


----------



## sas_slr (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey guys, same problem here. Alarm going off randomly! any solutions?


----------



## Boyz_Toyz (Dec 25, 2016)

Did you find a solution?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## goblin123 (Sep 6, 2017)

Same problem here... absolute nightmare....


----------



## sas_slr (Dec 15, 2015)

I had this problem with the alarm for about a week or maybe more. Then I realised that my battery was almost flat. I took it out for a good overnight recharge and I never had this problem again, now almost a year.


----------

